
Show HN: keto.fm – curated, quality articles for low carb enthusiasts, weekly - karai
https://keto.fm
======
tarr11
Are there any real studies on the impact Keto and potential dangers?

The way people talk about it often feels like woo. (Not looking for anecdotal
"it worked for me" responses)

~~~
karai
Petter Attia writes about the ketogenic diet in depth [0]. He's an MD, and
references studies throughout his writing. They're not always "keto" studies
per se, but they are often studies on parts of the keto process. I highly
recommend his blog for in-depth keto reading.

[0]: [http://eatingacademy.com/nutrition/ketosis-advantaged-or-
mis...](http://eatingacademy.com/nutrition/ketosis-advantaged-or-
misunderstood-state-part-i)

------
notheguyouthink
Looks nice! I've not yet received an email, so we'll see how good they are -
but I would also appreciate purchase links and difficulty ranking if they're
not already included.

Thanks for this!

~~~
karai
Thanks for the feedback!

Those are definitely on our roadmap, but may not be included in the first
couple newsletters.

------
DerfNet
I like the simplicity of this. It's not exactly groundbreaking, but some
things, like a simple mailing list, don't need to be improved upon.

~~~
karai
thanks! we think so to.

until we understand more of the core issues faced by low-carber/keto-ers,
we'll be keeping the site as a one-pager.

